# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  ●● ( ألمانيا x البرتغال ) ●● لقاء الابطال

## العالي عالي

تأهـل الأجـدر و الاقـوى إلى الدور الثانـي من البطوله
أول مبـاريات الدور الثـاني مع البـرتغال و المـانيا
في مبـاراة مصيريـة سـتحدد بعض من مـلامح بطـل الكـاس
الاوروبيـ بالرغم من ان المـانيا لا تقـدم ما تطمح اليه
لكـن, قـد تحدث المفاجأه و يطيح الالمـان بالبرتغـال المتالقين
في سمـاء اوروبـا بأدائهم المتميز الذي نال اعجاب الملايين.
.

حياكم نستعرض الفلم

19/6/2008 الساعة 9:45

{المدينة}

بازل في سويسرا


الملعب :جاكوب بارك
السعة :45 الف


{القنوات الناقلة}



{حكم اللقاء}

بيتر فروجدفيلت



العمر:44سنة
الجنسية: سويدي

{المنتخبين}

المـانيا × البـرتغال
 

{الزي الرسمي للمنتخبين}

الزي الرسمي للمنشافات


الزي الرسمي لبرازيل اوروبا


*{البرتغال}*


البرتغال فاز على تركيا بثنائية وتصدر مجموعته في الجولة الاولى ,وفاز على التشيك بثلاثة اهداف وتاهل لربع النهائي , وخسرت البرتغال امام صاحبة الارض سويسرا بهدفين للاشئ ولم تؤثر الخسارة فهي كانت تحصيل حاصل .


المدرب:لويس فيليب سكولاري


تـاريخ الميـلاد : 9-نـوفمبر-1948 ( 59 سـنة)
مكـان الولادة : بـاسو فـوندو ( البـرازي(
مـركز اللعـب : دفـاع
الفـريق الحـالي : منتخب البرتغال - نـادي تشلسي الانجليزي ابتداءً من 1-7

{ابرز النجوم}

كريستيانو رونالدو-مانشتسر يونايتد


ديكو- برشلونة


{ابرز الغيابات}

بوستيجا 



{التشكيلة المتوقعة}

الحارس:ريكاردو

الدفاع: جوزيه بوسنغوا-ريكاردو كارفاليو-بيبي-باولو فيريرا

الوسط:جواو موتينهو- أرماندو بيتيت-كريستيانو رونالدو-ديكو-سيماو سابروسا

الهجوم:نونو جوميز



{معلومات عن برازيل اوروبا}

كـابتن الفـريق : نـونو جوميـز
هـداف المنتخـب : بـاوليتا
تصـنيف المنتخب بالنسبـة للـ فيفـا : 11
افضـل مـركز حصلت عليه في كأس العالم :
الثـالث ( 1966 )
افضـل مـركز حصلت عـليه في كأس اوروبـا :
الثـاني ( 2004 )


{ المانيا }


المانيا تخطت بولندا بهدفين وتصدرت مجموعتها في الجولة الاولى , وخسر المنتخب الالماني بهدفين من المنتخب الكرواتي ,وتاهل المنتخب الالماني للدور الثاني بعد فوزه على النمسا بهدف بلا رد



المدرب:يواخيم لوف 

تـاريخ الميـلاد : 3-فبـراير-1960 ( 48 سـنة )
مكـان الولادة : شـوناو ( غـرب المـانيا )
مـركز اللعـب : وسـط متقـدم
الفـريق الحـالي : منتخب المـانيا

{ابرز النجوم}

مـايكل بـالاك -تشـلسي


ميروسلاف كلوزه-بايرن ميونخ


{ابرز الغيابات}

أوليفر نويفيل 


باستيان شفاينشتايجر 



{التشكيلة المتوقعة}

الحارس:ينز ليمان

الدفاع:كريستوف ميتزيلدر -بير ميرتساكر- فيليب لام- مارسيل يانسن

الوسط:كليمنس فريتز-بالاك-تورستن فرينغز

الهجوم:لوكاس بودولسكي -ميروسلاف كلوزه -ماريو جوميز

معلومات عن المانشافت:
كـابتن الفـريق : مـايكل بـالاك
تصـنيف المنتخب بالنسبـة للـ فيفـا : 5
افضـل مـركز حصلت عليه في كأس العالم :
البطـل ( 1954 , 1974 , 1990 )
افضـل مـركز حصلت عـليه في كأس اوروبـا :
الثـالثة ( 2005 )

{...اخر اللقاءات...}

السبت 08/7/2006 في كاس العالم2006 3-1 لالمانيا
الثلاثاء 20/6/2000 في كاس اوروبا 2000 3-0 للبرتغال
الخميس 14/6/1984 في كاس اوروبا 1984 0-0 تعادل
الأحد 19/12/1954 مباراة ودية دولية 1915-1955 3-0لالمانيا


تقبلوا تحياتي على النقل المتواصل من قلب الحدث ونعتذر عن انقطاع البث في الفترة الاخيرة

العالي عالي

----------


## معاذ القرعان

ان شاء الله الفوز اليوم للبرتغال
مشكور يا عالي على الجهد العالي

----------


## العالي عالي

> ان شاء الله الفوز اليوم للبرتغال
> مشكور يا عالي على الجهد العالي


الشكر الكبير لك على المتابعة الدائمة

----------


## ابو نعيم

ان شاء الله الفوز للبرتغال 
يسلموووووووو على الموضوع

----------

